# Peenoe!



## slkpsyd (Aug 6, 2009)

i have this peenoe great boat for me


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

"Nicer" than a noe hahaha ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

"(similar to Gheenoe, only nicer)"

GAME ON


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Did You already Buy This ?

IMHO Under Powered and Over Priced !

For that price It should Have a 25Hp less than 8 years old on it 

Don't Kill the Messenger ...


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Naw. Just lookin'.
I'm having a 'real boat' made...


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

what cha getten


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Not a PeeNoe! ;D 
Prolly goin' with a customized SeaNSport skiff.
minus the wood.

StayTuned.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Did You already Buy This ?
> 
> IMHO Under Powered and Over Priced !
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

not sure about it getting on plane with 2 people, does anyone anyone else agree or am under estimating? :-?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

with an 8 its gonna be a struggle  looks like a pretty skinny boat but the name of it is what doesnt sound right to me.... a " pee noe " ;D


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Interesting read about Peenoe's history. http://www.spiderboats.com/about


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> Interesting read about Peenoe's history.


Hand laid mat, foam core. They sound pretty decent. Not cheap$$.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

peenoe used to be licensed by Gheenoe to make boats, years ago. lost lis. due to shotty work.

there is your history for the day.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Peenoe... [smiley=tongue.gif] [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

For any owner, if the boat they own works for them, it's a great boat.

Since I am on permanent vacation, maybe someday I will take a factory tour of Gheenoe, Peenoe, and Riverhawk and do a comparison. Construction methods, materials, pricing, etc.

......or is this another of my great ideas that's already been done?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty sure I can get my classic on plane with 8 Hp ....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

but with 2 people?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think so ... 

The 8 Hp yamsha 4 stroke with the big Dual Thrust prop will probibly do It ...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

doin more with less


----------



## Woodgar (Apr 13, 2017)

mullinsjl said:


> Interesting read about Peenoe's history. http://www.spiderboats.com/about


I just got my hands on a Peenoe. The link you posted is no longer available as the company has gone out of buisiness, can you give me the jist of this if you remember, thanks in advance!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Woodgar said:


> I just got my hands on a Peenoe. The link you posted is no longer available as the company has gone out of buisiness, can you give me the jist of this if you remember, thanks in advance!


I've been by the old plant, located in Diamond City,AR. I had some business with another company right next door.

Last time I was there (about four years ago) the molds were laying outside, overgrown in weeds. Plus a couple of unfinished hulls.

As was stated, they were licensed by Gheenoe, not sure of the circumstances of the split. You do see a number of these boats floating around in the Ozarks. I had a buddy who had one, he ended up gifting it to another friend when he got a river jon. If I remember correctly, the hull had "folded" about midway (perpendicular to the centerline) during a camping trip in the Everglades - didn't render the boat useless, and they finished the trip, but was still a concern. Don't know if it was an overloading issue or an overpower issue. That particular boat is still operating on Ozark creeks, with an 8 horse motor. If this was a common occurrence, it may have had something to do with the demise of the company and their relationship with Gheenoe....


----------

